# Macro Adapter?



## lady (May 10, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any inexpensive third party macro adapters that that would work with any of my lenses (50mm f/1.4, 17-40, 70-200mm f/4L). I was looking into a macro lens for canon but the price was around $200 used for the cheapest one. I am not that big of a macro photographer, but I take pictures of things from day to day and some of the things I want to photograph are very small (found a tick on my dog once that I wanted to take a shot of). So before I go investing in a used macro canon lens, are there any adapter alternatives? For me "cheap" means less than $150.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2012)

Kenko extension tubes would be a decent option, or for very little money, a reversing adapter (although they're challenging to use).


----------



## wickidwombat (May 11, 2012)

yep I have these

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kenko-Teleplus-Extension-Tube-DG-Set-Canon-EF-EF-S-/120911602776?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item1c26e4a458

they retain Exif data and autofocus and metering only thing you lose is infinty focus as with all extension tubes

you can get ones with no electronics for like 10 bucks too (no name cheapies off ebay) but honestly they are utter rubbish you may as well spend that 10 bucks on a couple of beers the cheap ones show 00 on aperture are MF only , no AF and metering is off


----------

